# Major Technical updates



## Micdrow (Dec 27, 2007)

Well for those that havent been around for the last couple of day's Ive did a kinda major update to the technical area of adding more stuff.

Suggestions, questions, comments and such welcome. I have a few more days off so there could be more updates. 

Add on's are more then welcome. If you are afraid to post some thing then email me and I will see if I can post it for you. 

Enjoy and thanks for your time. Paul (aka Micdrow)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 27, 2007)

Great Stuff Paul, keep it rolling....


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 28, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Great Stuff Paul, keep it rolling....



Thanks Joe, Will see about keeping it rolling. I never know what I will come across next.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 28, 2007)

We appreciate your effort Micdrow.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 28, 2007)

Thorlifter said:


> We appreciate your effort Micdrow.



Thanks Thorlifter, anything special I can look around for you. Im always looking for idea's.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 28, 2007)

Got anything on the P-61?


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 28, 2007)

Thorlifter said:


> Got anything on the P-61?



Ive got three different books specifically on the P-61. Anything in particular you are looking for. I also can look around for some info.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, nothing in particular. Besides the Corsair, the Black Widow is my favorite plane and just wanted to learn a bit more about it on the technical side.


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 28, 2007)

Thorlifter said:


> Well, nothing in particular. Besides the Corsair, the Black Widow is my favorite plane and just wanted to learn a bit more about it on the technical side.



I will see what I can put together. The P-61 seems to be a very rare bird to find info on. My father loves the P-61 so Im always on the look out for info for him on it also. The corsair I have tons of info on as you probably know. Lot of its is in the pilot manual area.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok guys, Ive condensed and added a couple of more sticky notes above. One for the Australians and there history and another for the Pacific.

Please feel free to add to these as I am limited on data for this area as I mainly research the med and Africa area now. I do have a ton of data on Europe and could start a topic in that area as well if there is interest or I get time. Let me know as this is your area as well as mine.

Im just building a archive here at random or what peaks my interest at this time. Basically I need your feed back on what you would like to see. No gurarentee's it will be there but will try. Other wise I will keep doing what I have been and work in different area's at random.

Thanks for your time
Paul


----------

